
Safepaste: A security-conscious paste service - Jeaye
https://safepaste.org
======
jlg23
This indeed does look pretty nice. Anyone reviewed the source yet?

~~~
Jeaye
Not that I know of, but it shouldn't take long; there's not much source!

    
    
      $ git ls-files src/clj | xargs wc -l
      109 src/clj/safepaste/api.clj
       41 src/clj/safepaste/core.clj
       97 src/clj/safepaste/css.clj
       23 src/clj/safepaste/expiry.clj
       36 src/clj/safepaste/home.clj
      306 total
      
      $ git ls-files src/cljs | xargs wc -l
       22 src/cljs/deps.cljs
       44 src/cljs/safepaste/core.cljs
       73 src/cljs/safepaste/dom.cljs
       97 src/cljs/safepaste/remote.cljs
      236 total

